# Un iPod pour le pur fils



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2005)

_*Le mystère de l'iPod de Noël à la viande*
LOS ANGELES - Une mère de famille de Hawaï qui avait acheté un iPod pour l'offrir à son fils à Noël a eu la déconvenue de découvrir dans la boîte siglée Apple... de la viande hachée. Le supermarché où elle l'a acheté a tout de même accepté de remplacer le produit.
Cette habitante de l'Etat américain situé au milieu de l'océan Pacifique, avait économisé 300 dollars pour le modèle dernier cri du baladeur numérique. Elle l'a acheté dans le supermarché Wal-Mart de Honolulu où elle travaille, a-t-elle raconté, assurant que la boîte était scellée et ne semblait pas avoir été manipulée.
Fou de joie en découvrant la petite boîte marquée de la pomme le matin de Noël, l'adolescent de 14 ans est passé du rire aux grimaces en l'ouvrant. À l'emplacement normalement dévolu à l'appareil se trouvait de la viande hachée d'origine indéterminée, dans un emballage sous vide._

Encore un coup du pur fils. :d


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore un coup du pur fils. :d



Depuis le temps que je dis qu'on ne peut pas lui faire confiance


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Je nie *
tout en bloc !

_J'appelle dès à présent tous mes fidèles et sympathisants à arborer en guise de soutien une rondelle de saucisson dans leur signature afin qu'éclate au grand jour mon innocence._


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

Justement tu viens de te confondre .... Tu n'aurais jamais mis de jésus à la place !!! Car ça serait gâcher ce si bon met, alors qu'un steak haché quelconque tu t'en fous !  

CQFD !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

*La rondelle...*
avec une auréole clignotante ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Justement tu viens de te confondre .... Tu n'aurais jamais mis de jésus à la place !!! Car ça serait gâcher ce si bon met, alors qu'un steak haché quelconque tu t'en fous !
> CQFD !



*Pour faire progresser une cause*
il fut parfois consentir à quelques sacrifices, même cochonnesques.


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Moi je sais pourquoi y'avait pas de iPod, il steak haché....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je nie *
> tout en bloc !
> 
> _J'appelle dès à présent tous mes fidèles et sympathisants à arborer en guise de soutien une rondelle de saucisson dans leur signature afin qu'éclate au grand jour mon innocence._



Oui, bon... Nier ; tu as raison... Il faut toujours... Du moins au début ; après tu vois quand tu peux négocier...

Sinon, tu n'aurais pas une tranche de coppa en stock? Je tiens à conserver mon particularisme...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

Tu prend ce figatellu et tu te tais la bouche plein


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

PS : sinon, pas con ton idée de hacher le corps et de le disperser dans plein de petites boites... Il faudra qu'on en reparle pour un Suisse de nos amis...   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

T'as un cobaye en vue ?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> PS : sinon, pas con ton idée de hacher le corps et de le disperser dans plein de petites boites... Il faudra qu'on en reparle pour un Suisse de nos amis...   :love:



Toujours à la pointe de l'innovation à ce que je vois ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*J'½uvre pour un monde viandard et orgiesque*
et vous faites la cause du végétarisme à m'accuser de la sorte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu prend ce figatellu et tu te tais la bouche plein



Tu as un a-priori déplorable sur le figatellu, probablement dû à un traumatisme, que tu devrais exorciser par une bonne thérapie... Quetzaaaaaaaaaaaaalk!!!! J'ai pas raison?!?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'½uvre pour un monde viandard et orgiesque*
> et vous faites la cause du végétarisme à m'accuser de la sorte.




Les grandes causes ont toujours besoin d'un prophète martyr !


----------



## gKatarn (31 Décembre 2005)

Qu'on lui coupe la tête


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui coupe la tête



Aaaaaaaaaalouette!!!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2005)

J'ai hésité à lancer ce fil dans Réagissez...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Ouais ben ma tronche*
vous en ferez pas du pâté de tête


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est pourtant si bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

La rondelle dans la signature ça fait tout de suite plus classe !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> La rondelle dans la signature ça fait tout de suite plus classe !


... Et se la mettre au bout, je te dis même pas...


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


 
La Grande classe


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et se la mettre au bout, je te dis même pas...


ça dépend laquelle parce que si elle est trop grasse.... c'est moins bien


----------



## Imaginus (31 Décembre 2005)

Ca leur apprendra a stocké les ipods à coté du rayon boucherie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

300 euros, ça fait cher le kilo de viande hachée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

*T'as déjà vu*
des ipods d'un kilo ?





 
:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'as déjà vu*
> des ipods d'un kilo ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non évidemment. Mais vu le poids des iPod, le kilo doit être hors de prix.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

C'est surtout que le pur fils aime bien faire pêter la rondelle ! 
qui reveut du jésus ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que le pur fils aime bien faire pêter la rondelle !
> qui reveut du jésus ?




*Faire*
et non se faire


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faire*
> et non se faire



Tu fais ce que tu veux. Ça ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Janvier 2006)

Non, cela ne nous regarde pas 





































---
PS : put1, j'aurais jamais cru çà du pur fils


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

en parlant d'iPod...

j'aime bien le mout-mout Pod..



















​


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en parlant d'iPod...
> 
> j'aime bien le mout-mout Pod..




d'autant que pour les chauves, c'est plus classe que des cheveux...
mais non, mais non, quand je dis chauve, je ne pense pas a toi Rezba..


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

A quand la crème épilatoire pour iPod ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A quand la crème épilatoire pour iPod ?




suis sur qu'en cherchant un peu, ça se trouve...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

On trouve bien des repose Nano special Mao-Style...alors...!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

et plus si affinité...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2006)

A quand des skis pour iPod (pour emmener son iPod dévaler les pentes enneigées) ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

flood flood flood .... insn't it stook ?!?  

EDIT:
Je dirais même plus :


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> flood flood flood .... insn't it stook ?!?



oui?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> pour emmener son iPod dévaler les pentes enneigées?



le-blouson-de-ski-ipod


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hésité à lancer ce fil dans Réagissez...



Non, finalement sur iGeneration... :style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, finalement sur iGeneration... :style:



tiens, tu fais le transfert...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

Heureusement ça n'est pas possible...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement ça n'est pas possible...



Et d'ailleurs, ils savent chez iGen que le plus petit iPod, c'est pas un iPod...
bienvenue au Mobiblu (1go quand meme...et plus de 20h d'autonomie..sans parler de l'ecran ) :













​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

*Bon c'est un fil*
de geeks ici ou quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon c'est un fil*
> de geeks ici ou quoi ?





il semblerait que tu te meprennes, mon ami...
il eut ete plus juste de dire...:





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon c'est un forum*
> de geeks ici ou quoi ?




et je t'eus repondu : *Oui!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi des guiques?... C'est sale?  ...


----------



## Fulvio (2 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _J'appelle dès à présent tous mes fidèles et sympathisants à arborer en guise de soutien une rondelle de saucisson dans leur signature afin qu'éclate au grand jour mon innocence._



Il y a "rondelle" et "éclater" dans la même phrase. C'est hors charte et je vais prévenir les modos :modo:

(au fait : meilleurs v½ux à tous  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2006)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> .... C'est hors charte et je vais prévenir les modos :modo:



Collabo!!! Tu seras tondu à la libération!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Collabo!!! Tu seras tondu à la libération!!!



non! Nous ferions mieux d'appeller l'autre SM, d'ailleurs, pas l'autre, _LE_ SM !!!!


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Il va trouver ça un peu rock pour le mettre dans son ipod le purfils


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il va trouver ça un peu rock pour le mettre dans son ipod le purfils



tant que c'est pas du reggae, on a une chance...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Collabo!!! Tu seras tondu à la libération!!!


*En lousedé dans la forêt*
par une nuit sans lune, il commencera par creuser sous la menace d'un pistolet chargé.


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

En parlant de moumoute iPod, Chico tu nous montre quand la tienne ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de moumoute iPod, Chico tu nous montre quand la tienne ?





*Chico s'est fait une housse*
en poils pubiens ?






 
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Et avec tout ça, personne n'a répondu à la question essentielle que pose ce thread :

- "Et il était où, l'iPod qu'il aurait du y avoir dans la boite ???"

- "Ben ... Y s'tait caché !" :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal ... Elle a pas déjà été faite celle-là non ..?  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Ch'sais pas, mais vu le sujet du thread, et le contenu du premier post (et de la boite de l'iPod d'ailleurs), impossible de pas la caser ici !


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

« Chlip » 

Ah merde, c'est lui ! 

_Comprenne qui peut _


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et avec tout ça, personne n'a répondu à la question essentielle que pose ce thread :
> 
> - "Et il était où, l'iPod qu'il aurait du y avoir dans la boite ???"
> 
> - "Ben ... Y s'tait caché !" :rateau:



Qu'est-ce qu'on lui fait ? La misère © ou le supplice de l'iPod&#8482; ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Ch'sais pas pourquoi, j'ai une envie subite de m'ouvrir une boite de "singe" ! :mouais:


----------

